# Chem Dawg D



## bshack79 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there everyone.. I wanted to share this image of some Chem Dog D I scored. Its definitly the real deal. Very strong and potent... I just love this strain.. very similar to sour diesal because S.D is her parentage I believe.. I know there are a few diferent kinds of Chem dog (Dawg) floating around the U.S mostly around Cali.. I was wondering if anyone else had the pleasure of getting to toke a bit of this stuff??:hubba: and no those are not MJ plants in the background.. Just cucumbers and tomatoes and watermelons.. too scared to try in the backyard..View attachment ebrfun_028[1].bmp


----------



## AcesUp (Jun 20, 2009)

Dude load that pic in the thread. I'm not gonna open a file I don't know what it is and I'm pretty sure most other peps won't either.


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

sorry It was my first try at the photos..


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

right on.. i know how to do it.. I will make them bigger next time


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

im gonna try a bigger View attachment ebrfun 027.bmp


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2009)

use the 'manage attachments' option instead of inserting a picture.
that's how most of us do it anyway...
looks like some good smoke though.


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

oh its wonderful!!! I wish I could share! knocks you on your *** instantly


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2009)

bshack79 said:
			
		

> oh its wonderful!!! I wish I could share! knocks you on your *** instantly



yeah, i got some stuff from a friend that i can't smoke until evening lest i get nothing done...   they said it's sour diesel mixed with something else i cant recall...


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice lookin weed, I'm thinkin of gettin some beans off of Resevoir I do believe they have some Chem D


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

that would be great. but I thought Chem Dog was just a clone strain.. like Grand Daddy Purp.. but I could be wrong


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 21, 2009)

*Brief background:* 

At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In 91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you cant blame him). The 3 females were labeled chemdawg (now 91 chemdawg), chemdawg a (now chemdawgs sister), and chemdawg b. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled c, d, and e. the e seed never germinated, c turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg d was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

*Chemdawg Crosses:*
 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
 Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as weasel.

 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:

1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) 
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) 
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawgs Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x 93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross. JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as "Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested. 

Rezdog of Reservoir Seeds recently released several Chemdawg crosses as part of his 'Trinity' charity auctions. The crosses included Chemdawg D x Sensi's Hindu Kush and Snowdawg x Sensi's Hindu Kush, Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel IBL, Snowdawg x Sour Diesel IBL, ChemHaze x Sour Diesel IBL and Giesel x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 21, 2009)

:holysheep: this mans got some knowledge!


----------



## bshack79 (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks norcalhal.. I have the D for sure.. great info..


----------

